# MISC | Roll-on Roll-off Trains on Boats



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12838502


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11790304


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27430230


http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/11790310.jpg


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Trelleborg (1982-1999)*
> 
> 20028grt - 170m long - 17650kW - 19 knots - 800 pasengers/50 berths - 650 lanemetres vehicles -* 680m rail (5 tracks)*
> 
> Trelleborg was built by Öresundsvarvet Ab, Landskrona for SJ. She entered service in 1981 between Trelleborg-Sassnitz. The route was run jointly with German Railways, and was later marketed under the Hansa name. SJ's ferry operations later became known as SweFerry, which was a partner with Danish and German Railways in Scandlines. The Swedish part of Scandlines was sold to Stena Line in 1999.



http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/SJ.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Train ferry*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Train_ferry


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Bohai Train Ferry*
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaJump to: navigation, search
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bohai_Train_Ferry


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a question

Are all the freight trains being ferried by water actually carrying freight themselves or sometimes is it just the rolling stock being transferred from an island rail network to the mainland?


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Both, especially if the ferry link islands without workshops. In Italy main workshops are on mainland, thus Reggio Calabria-Messina (Sicily) and Civitavecchia-Golfo Aranci (Sardinia) ferries also carries new or repaired rolling stock. The latter service is today used only for this, as passenger and freight trains shipping has been discontinued. Sometimes longer serivces like Golfo Aranci-Reggio Calabria are used to transfer emty stock.


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

I used one in Sicily. Very convenient. It was a sleeper so I didn't even noticed loading and all the staff. I thought Sicily is connected by bridge BTW.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ It is going to be connected, the bridge is u/c (early stages).

Those sleepers to Siclia and Calabria are among the worst trains in Italy, a money-losing machine, and should be curtailed IMO.


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ It is going to be connected, the bridge is u/c (early stages).
> 
> Those sleepers to Siclia and Calabria are among the worst trains in Italy, a money-losing machine, and should be curtailed IMO.


well, I guess they are subsidized but still convenient :cheers:


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ The worst aspect is that they are OLD and CRAPPY. Most sleepers are from the 80's (early 80's I'd say). They should be on junkyards, not on service. A 30-year old sleeper... unacceptable. Trains are not planes to be used up to 30 years after commissioning.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

30 years of service for a train are quite normal, and 50 not uncommon. It just depends of maintenance.


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

I would feel safer in a 30yo train than a 30yo plane. There is a line in the UK using 80yo carriages. It is not like there is much in a train carriage to go wrong, a minor refit and the could be almost like new.


----------



## Dunzdeck (Apr 23, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ It is going to be connected, the bridge is u/c (early stages).
> 
> Those sleepers to Siclia and Calabria are among the worst trains in Italy, a money-losing machine, and should be curtailed IMO.


well I guess we could've expected you to come in and spoil the romance :lol:


----------



## Apoc89 (Mar 4, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ The worst aspect is that they are OLD and CRAPPY. Most sleepers are from the 80's (early 80's I'd say). They should be on junkyards, not on service. A 30-year old sleeper... unacceptable. Trains are not planes to be used up to 30 years after commissioning.


Actually they are, trains are usually designed to last 20-30 years...and looking at some current examples, with proper maintenance and occasional upgrades, you can keep them going a decade or two beyond the design life without major sacrifices to comfort and reliability. 

Britain's HSTs, for example, date back to the late '70s, yet a non-rail enthusiast riding on a recently refurbished one would probably assume they were built within the last 10 years.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

wouldn't it be funny if there was a ro-ro ferry carrying a train which is itself loaded with trucks on flatcars. One of the trucks would have a car inside. The car would have a tiny gas powered scooter in the trunk. tied to the handlebars of the scooter, a pair of roller skates

:banana:


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

A tour of an Alaska Rail Marine barge in Seattle.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

There was were railcar ferries that crossed between several locations on Lake Michigan (USA). The last one had quit by the early 1980s.

Mike


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

The service Malmö-Berlin is now managed by Veolia. It's seasonal from about march-april.

To call the line Copenhagen-Hamburg "highspeed" is an exaggeration, although the trainset is ICE. It takes 5 hours !


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

EDIT


----------

